# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  درباره ویژوال فاکس پرو 9

## kia1349

خبر جدید اینکه نسخه بتای ویژوال فاکس پرو 9 اواخر خرداد ماه و اوایل تیرماه در سایت مایکروسافت برای تست قرار داده میشود و تعداد زیادی از متخصصین عضو در سایت www.universalthread.com  برای افزودن امکانات بیشتر با تیم طراح در حال همکاری هستند
اطلاعات بیشتر در آدرس زیر است
http://msdn.microsoft.com/vfoxpro/letters

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

آقا کیا دستت در نکنه.  :تشویق:   :flower:

----------

